# 27" EZ steer transmission



## leec12 (Oct 4, 2015)

Hi Folks any body have experience with this new plastic cased transmission. I just bought a fairly new model with a broken transmission because the PO refused to fix it after Sear refused to cover it under warranty in month 13

I'm replacing the transmission and hoping that it will last at least a few winters.

Thanks,

Lee


----------

